# Sugery is set for TT. Freaking out already!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I finally had my appointment with the surgeon today. He has agreed my thyroid needs to go. Surgery is set for 12/3/2013 10:30 am. I am so relieved. I was afraid I was gonna have a fight on my hands. I wish it wasn't so far away but he is booked until the end of this month then on vacation for about 3 weeks. 7 weeks will go by fast I am sure. Not sure what pre testing I will have to have done. The hospital will call and set up an appointment for a H & P. I feel very confident with my surgeon. He was happy to answer all my questions. He is older and specializes in head and neck surgery so that's good. He also does thyroid surgeries a few times a week. I couldn't have made this decision without all your input. Thank you so much. I don't always respond but do read your posts every day. I am sorry that we all have to go through this but it sure is nice to know your not alone. I will keep you all posted. I am sure I will need lots of encouragement the closer it gets! I am a bit of a worry wart! LOL Blessings!hugs3


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to get your surgery scheduled and feel confident about your surgeon. It really is so scary to think about surgery and I know I was very worried about it . . . but, many here reassured me and now that I have been through it I can also reassure you, that as surgeries go, it really isn't too bad. Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad that nasty gland is being removed! Congrats. 

It'll be here before you know it and you will do just fine.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

The waiting is the hardest I guess for anything! I made an appointment at the beginning of September for surgery on Nov 1. I try to keep myself busy and prepare for the surgery. I want to be well for it and hopefully heal quickly. Tale care and hang in there! Gina


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jackpot - do yourself a favor and request some Lorazapam to help take the edge off. I was a complete wreck the week before my surgery and it helped alot.

The most amazing this is once your surgery is over you will immediately notice the difference in how you feel - so much better.

I;m still friends with my "surgery mentor" who did it 6 months prior to mine. She would keep encouraging me that it is better post TT and it is.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I was so lucky to be able to schedule my surgery one week prior. I didn't really have time to spend worrying. LOL But it will go fine and lovlkn is right...I felt better than I have in YEARS just days after surgery. You'll be tired and sore and feeling sort of icky but it's a different kind of ick. It's a I'm-post-surgery kind of ick. LOL


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW! Thanks so much for all your replies and encouragement! It makes a world of difference as to how I feel about things. When I was diagnosed with diabetes I didn't realize how awful I felt until I got my sugars down to where they should be then started to feel great. I hope it is the same case here. I have felt crappy in one way or another for 3 years and I guess I am kind of used to it. Hoping there is a world of difference when all this is done. I read all your stories here and it gives me much encouragement. I know no surgery is easy and that's ok. I just want to feel normal again. Good luck and blessings to all!:hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I just had my TT last Thursday and while it was tougher to recover from than I thought (I had a bad reaction to the anesthesia and random allergies to surgical tape!), I realized this morning that I feel good for a change. It's like my body has finally relaxed now that the thing it has been fighting all of these years is gone. I expect it will take a while to get my meds right and I'll have some bumps in the road because of that, but it's nice to have it done. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Well I finally had my appointment with the surgeon today. He has agreed my thyroid needs to go. Surgery is set for 12/3/2013 10:30 am. I am so relieved. I was afraid I was gonna have a fight on my hands. I wish it wasn't so far away but he is booked until the end of this month then on vacation for about 3 weeks. 7 weeks will go by fast I am sure. Not sure what pre testing I will have to have done. The hospital will call and set up an appointment for a H & P. I feel very confident with my surgeon. He was happy to answer all my questions. He is older and specializes in head and neck surgery so that's good. He also does thyroid surgeries a few times a week. I couldn't have made this decision without all your input. Thank you so much. I don't always respond but do read your posts every day. I am sorry that we all have to go through this but it sure is nice to know your not alone. I will keep you all posted. I am sure I will need lots of encouragement the closer it gets! I am a bit of a worry wart! LOL Blessings!hugs3


What excellent news!!! Before you know it, you will be good to go. Many here have had the surgery so don't be afraid to ask if you have any unanswered questions.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

jackpot13 said:


> Well I finally had my appointment with the surgeon today. He has agreed my thyroid needs to go. Surgery is set for 12/3/2013 10:30 am. I am so relieved. I was afraid I was gonna have a fight on my hands. I wish it wasn't so far away but he is booked until the end of this month then on vacation for about 3 weeks. 7 weeks will go by fast I am sure. Not sure what pre testing I will have to have done. The hospital will call and set up an appointment for a H & P. I feel very confident with my surgeon. He was happy to answer all my questions. He is older and specializes in head and neck surgery so that's good. He also does thyroid surgeries a few times a week. I couldn't have made this decision without all your input. Thank you so much. I don't always respond but do read your posts every day. I am sorry that we all have to go through this but it sure is nice to know your not alone. I will keep you all posted. I am sure I will need lots of encouragement the closer it gets! I am a bit of a worry wart! LOL Blessings!hugs3


I'm having my surgery the day after you. I'm losing sleep over it already too. We're all in this together though and everyone here seems to be very supportive. Thyroids are jerks!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes thyroids are jerks!! Why are you having yours out? I hope all goes well for both of us and anyone else going through the same crap!! lol We will have to encourage each other along the way. I know I will sure need it! Blessings!:hugs:


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

jackpot13 said:


> Yes thyroids are jerks!! Why are you having yours out? I hope all goes well for both of us and anyone else going through the same crap!! lol We will have to encourage each other along the way. I know I will sure need it! Blessings!:hugs:


I got your back! No worries! I have a 3 cm cold nodule on my left lobe. It's painful and growing the doctor is saying 50% chance of cancer. I want to puke when I think about it! haha hugs3


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

I am scheduled for November 6. I'm not really freaking out - just ready to be done with it you know? This referral - testing process has been going on since June and I am DONE! lol
I'll let you know how it goes afterwards. I will say I have BAD reactions from anesthesia - and get very sick. My last surgery they used the patch on me an it was a miracle for me. I even wore it home the day afterwards. 
I've taken a day off this week and one next week to try to prepare my home and get everything done I can do. I do EVERYTHING in my house for my family so they always go in shock when I am unavailable. lol

Good luck to you!!!


----------

